# AMDGPU Support for Radeon HD 8970M

## rafaelzigx

Hello Guys, I'm trying to migrate from fglrx to the new AMDGPU driver, but I'm suffering a little bit.

First, I'm not sure if the new driver support my card. Also, I don't know which firmware to use.

My card:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Neptune XT [Radeon HD 8970M]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units#Radeon_HD_8xxxM_Series

In some sites I saw that this card belongs to the "Solar System" chipset family. As we can see on the chipset name: Neptune XT.

I also saw this card as being part on the "Southern Islands" chipset family, because of codename "Pitcairn" that it has.

I also saw somewhere that it belongs to the Sea Island chipset family.

The point it, this whole family thing is a giant pain in my ***. I just want to know, if AMDGPU supports my card and also, which firmware I must use.

If someone have a card like mine and managed to make it work, please share.

Thank you very much in advance.

Rafael

----------

## Zucca

Hi.

Your GPU is codenamed "Pitcairn" or "Hainan"... But either way you need to install radeon driver instead.

The driver in portage is x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati.

Remember to configure and compile your kernel to support it!

----------

